# Beztēma >  Krāsaino metālu pieņemšanas punkti

## ROBERTTT

Sveiki visiem!
Tātad kur īsti Rīgā var nodot krāsainos metālus un kādās cenās pieņem varu, alumīniju, bronzas sakausējumus ?

----------


## Vinchi

Piezvani www.tolmets.lv

Neznu kā uz krāsainajiem bet uz melnajiem metāliem ja metāli ir par lielu vai par smalku noteiktiem standartiem tad rēķina stipri zemāku cenu.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu leta tāda ka man vaig nodot tieši krāsainos metālus, tātad kāds kuram ir bijus saskare ar metālu nodošanu varētu pastāstīt kādas pašlaik ir pieņemšanas cenas Varam, Alumīnijam, Bronzai. Ls/Kg ?

----------


## juris90

alumīnijs kadi 0.55ls
varš bija pat 3ls tagad aptuveni 1.5ls
misiņš iet parasti pa to pašu cenu ka bronza bija 2ls tagad kads 1ls
jā arī šīs cenas ietekmē ekonomiskā krīze. 
ir nummuri un adreses . http://www.ss.lv/lv/construction/materi ... _breakage/

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu PSC es jau domāju ka varēšu "uzvārīties" normāli... mjā jāgaida kad cenas uzkāps. Paldes par atbildēm

----------


## juris90

es arī kadus gadus divus krāju krāsaino metālu un cenas visu laiku cēlās un es tik priecājos. a tagad tāda škrobe. ka neka 100kg kapara savākts un sanak ka pat ja 1kg maksa dargak par 1sant tad tas jau ir lats. to krasaino krāju lai nopirt autiņu, to es nopirku oktobra beigās un to krasaino biju domajis liet bākā jo par 10kg vareja ieliet gandriz pilnu baku, labi vismaz ka ari degvielai cenas nokritās.   ::   nezinu ari ko tagad darit turet vinju vai nodot, jo vdrug cenas vel nokrītas. daži cilvēki man saka ka jagaida ziemas beigas tad visiem metāliem cenas ceļas,to ari es pats esmu pamanijis. vot melno metalu kapumus un kritumus laika, kad krize nebija es sapratu; gada beigas gada plāns vai līgumi tiek izpildīti un cenas nokrītas līdz minimumam, bet sakoties jaunam gadam viss sākas no jauna un tad ari bija pieprasījums metālam jo visur tika būvēts. var turet kadus paris gadus, kad viss atkal varetu nostaties savas vietas.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2834
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2864

super, un bronzas rūķi mums arī ir  ::

----------


## juris90

uz doto brīdi cenas ir kāpušas.   ::

----------


## juris90

un tagad vinjas ir uzkapushas vel vairak ka jau es mineju   ::

----------

